# remove modules

## Leander89

Hi everyone, 

A week ago I tried to get a webcam working, so I installed more than one driver to get it working. 

I installed the drivers with: 

emerge gspcav1 

emerge qc-usb-messenger 

So I thought I remove one with emerge --unmerge qc-usb-messenger, (I have to get rid of that one). 

That went ok, but only problem is, they we're build as modules. When I plug my webcam in they both get loaded. 

I also compiled a driver in my kernel, but removed it later. Anyway in my modules folder there is still a

gspca.ko and a qcmessenger.ko. They both get loaded when plugged in.

I was thinking I can remove qcmessenger.ko, but obviously something is telling it to load.

Does anyone know how to prevent it from loading. It's kind of stupid to have 2 drivers for one piece of hardware. 

The fact that makes it more stupid is that I can/want to use one.  

Regards,

Leander

----------

## Boccaccio

Well, you could delete all modules for your current kernel by hand and then compile them all again (apart from the unwanted one).

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Perhaps you could blacklist it in

/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

?

----------

## Leander89

\o/ I'll try to delete all the current kernel modules and recompile it.

----------

